# Keys cruising guides



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Any opinions out there regarding which is the more practical keys cruising guide: Frank Papy's or Claiborne Young's? 

I know that Young's is dense and exhaustive (I've thumbed through a copy), but I was wondering if Papy's is a little more user friendly. 
Neither is available locally, so any info is appreciated.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I didn't particularly care for Papy's guide as I thought it amaturish and not very well done...but agree Young's guide is dense. We ended up relying on the Embassy Guide for Florida more than anything else...but I'd agree there is a need for a more user friendly cockpit guide.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

OK. Thanks for the lead. The Embassy's look like they've got some good stuff in them. And they're _spiral_ bound--my favorite flavor.

Also, to all of you out there who post on this site, I just wanted to say thanks for all of your combined sailing knowledge. I've just gotten into the larger sailboats over the past few years (I'm not an owner just yet, but I'm not sure how much longer I can hold out) and this site is a goldmine for those of looking to improve technique and learn new things.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

You can also get Young's info online at Cruisers' Net - Home


----------

